
Path, Timeline & Worship of The Self - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/path_timeline_worship_of_the_self.php#.TtZ22A56bZg.hackernews
======
blakehill
We're born worshiping ourselves. Now we just get to do it a little more
publicly. At least since it's a closer group of friends and family on Path,
those you "friend" will be more likely to know your true character, and
they'll be genuinely interested in what's going on with your life.

~~~
jonmwords
Will they? Is a gorgeous, lovely, stroke-able app for this compelling enough
to get people to use it? Use it all the time? Make it a primary means of
communication?

~~~
blakehill
I don't know. I'm not saying it'll catch on or be used. I'm just saying those
are the things that make it more compelling than facebook to me. And pointing
out that these new "social networks" aren't making us worship ourselves
anymore than we used to.

